# Gary Holt joins ESP



## Sleazy_D (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry if re-post or if in wrong section

GUITARIST GARY HOLT (EXODUS, SLAYER) JOINS ESP GUITARS ARTIST FAMILY - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 13, 2014)

It's about time!! Kirk must had a hand in this..


----------



## Sleazy_D (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm hoping it's not just a mustaine v with a Floyd slapped on it.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 13, 2014)

that is very cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 13, 2014)

Hoping we get to see it once Exodus tours, or maybe some videos of the recording of the new Exodus album. Also hoping it's something pretty unique and not just a blood-spattered Mustaine V.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 13, 2014)

Hope it's awesome. Really liked his schecter model with the orange binding


----------



## JD27 (Sep 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hoping we get to see it once Exodus tours, or maybe some videos of the recording of the new Exodus album. Also hoping it's something pretty unique and not just a blood-spattered Mustaine V.



Yeah his taste in finish is almost as bad as Kerry King. Saw James Malone from Arsis is also now with ESP.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd be surprised if it wasnt the ESP V shape we all know with a floyd rose. Thats what Lee Altus has been using for a good few years, minus the floyd I think.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Sep 14, 2014)

A resurgence in ESP V's? It will be like it's the mid-2000s all over again. (Laiho, Amott, etc)


----------



## manu80 (Sep 14, 2014)

mmm...maybe that's why i couldn't find the blood splatter one in Europe 
So we'll have to wait for Namm 2015 ? curious...Hope it will be original.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 15, 2014)

setsuna7 said:


> It's about time!! Kirk must had a hand in this..



I'd think all of Slayer being with ESP was more impactful.
I wouldn't expect anything special though, I doubt he'll get a special shape or whatever. We're likely in for a King V variant.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 15, 2014)

nice...can't wait to see it


----------



## Zado (Sep 15, 2014)

He will probably be replaced in Schecter's roster by some artist ala Bring Me The Horizon or stuff like that.Too bad,he was one of the very few great metal players there.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 15, 2014)

(I like old Thrash stuff, but I'd really rather listen to BMTH than the last 2 slayer's CD...)
I wish his next axe will have some specific feature....


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 15, 2014)

Again? He was with them in the '90s, IIRC.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 15, 2014)

Aren't ESP owners of Schecter?


----------



## JD27 (Sep 15, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Aren't ESP owners of Schecter?



No, they are separate entities owned by Hisatake Shibuya.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 15, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> I'd think all of Slayer being with ESP was more impactful.
> I wouldn't expect anything special though, I doubt he'll get a special shape or whatever. We're likely in for a King V variant.



Kerry was with ESP for a very brief few years in the early 90's but otherwise has been with BC Rich for decades collectively. 

But yeah, Tom & Hanneman were/are with ESP.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 17, 2014)

Zado said:


> He will probably be replaced in Schecter's roster by some artist ala Bring Me The Horizon or stuff like that.Too bad,he was one of the very few great metal players there.



Lol the Bring Me The Horizon guitarist has been with Gibson for years and has an Epi signature. Doubt he's going anywhere.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 17, 2014)

Really liked his black Schecter model with the red EMGs, I hope ESP does something goofy like that, too

I wonder if he used ESP on the newest record or not


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 18, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Kerry was with ESP for a very brief few years in the early 90's but otherwise has been with BC Rich for decades collectively.
> 
> But yeah, Tom & Hanneman were/are with ESP.



For some reason I completely forgot about KK being in the equation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2014)

Well you weren't far off.  I'm pretty sure he used ESP throughout the entirety of the '90s and early 2000s. He's probably the reason Jeff and Tom are/were endorsed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2014)

Huge plot twist:



He's using an Eclipse. 







EDIT: Looks like a trans-black EC-1000FR to me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 9, 2014)

Possibly just a production model need on the fly for touring. 

While he'll play anything with a Floyd, it's weird seing him without a Flying V.

Even weirder is the photo used on the OP link:






Even if it's just a promotional photo, seeing Gary with no Floyd is just odd to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, I edited it above. It's an EC-1000FR.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I edited it above. It's an EC-1000FR.


 
Sorry, didn't see the edit. 

My point on the V and Floyd still stands though. 

EDIT: And there was this in 2008.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Maggai (Oct 10, 2014)

How about something like this, with floyd and without the inlays (I would own this guitar if it didn't have those inlays...)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> EDIT: And there was this in 2008.



He even looks uncomfortable using it. 

_"Why the fvck am I not holding a pointy guitar?"_

I will admit, I'm a lot more interested in this now. A possible 22-fret Eclipse with a Floyd Rose...


----------



## Zado (Oct 25, 2014)

News about the signature



> Holt: After many years of absence, I&#8217;ve just rejoined the ESP family. Right now they&#8217;re sending me mockups of my new signature model, which will be available at three price points. I opted to go with the Les Paul [-style] body this time. I&#8217;ve been playing Vs for a long time and wanted to switch. The new guitars are super badass. They&#8217;re 24 3/4" scale and have a Floyd Rose, red multi-ply binding, and red EMGs. The higher-price-point one is black with a red metallic swirl&#8212;it almost looks like lava. Then I have a gloss-red guitar with just black binding, and I think that&#8217;s the baddest-looking one. And then we have a simple starter-level one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2014)

So, basically an eclipse version of his Schecter?

I'm down with that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2014)

No new sig sighting, but it's cool to see that Holt's a Rammstein fan.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 27, 2014)

Beat me to it with the clip


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting sig choice. I definitely want to check it out. I really
Don't like the sub 25 1/2 scale, but depending on how badass these turn out I could make an exception. Lots of red with red EMGs is the tatas to me!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm friends with the former bassist of 40 Grit on Facebook, and he's doing some guitar tech work with Exodus, and he posted a shot of Gary's guitar today:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd call it a step sideways from his pizza guitars .


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm anxious to see the new sig models. I'm intrigued by the red Eclipse with black binding.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 16, 2014)

For the record, that's just an LTD EC1000 with (mismatched) red EMGs retrofitted.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2014)

^Yup







Looks nothing like this teaser, besides the pickups:


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not a fan! Especially the red pickups, urgh.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 10, 2014)

Double posted somehow from another thread. Delete.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2014)

Just so everyone knows, the guitar posted above ISN'T the new sig model. It's a slightly modified LTD EC-1000FR.

This is the new sig.











So, as said before, it's basically his Schecter sig, but an Eclipse shape and with inlays.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm in the market for something with a bit longer of a scale than this one, but damn, that's shmexy!


----------



## ChaNce (Dec 11, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> I'm in the market for something with a bit longer of a scale than this one, but damn, that's shmexy!



You are in Orofino? Is there even electricity in Orofino

My grandfather lives there, and I was just down there for the big logging parade (I have a 3 year old)


----------

